# Is The New Smith & Wesson Equalizer Any Good?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Seems nice. Hmmm another compact polymer 9mm. Doesn't seem like it is something lacking in the market today. I am not a huge fan of something with a grip safety that I would carry. I am not against grip safeties and this one may work just perfect but to me it is one more point of possible failure. Maybe not failure but what if it slowed you down in a high stress situation. S&W makes great guns but I don't see one of these in my future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustygun said:


> Seems nice. Hmmm another compact polymer 9mm. Doesn't seem like it is something lacking in the market today. I am not a huge fan of something with a grip safety that I would carry. I am not against grip safeties and this one may work just perfect but to me it is one more point of possible failure. Maybe not failure but what if it slowed you down in a high stress situation. S&W makes great guns but I don't see one of these in my future.


I have no plans to buy one. But, many older people love the EZ series. And this is basically a doublestack EZ. So, some people will love it.

And, I am excited because the 15 round mags for this gun will work in the Shield Plus. Right now, no one has the 15 rounders in stock, because they are shipping them all with the new gun. But in a few months, I plan to snag one or two.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I have no plans to buy one. But, many older people love the EZ series. And this is basically a doublestack EZ. So, some people will love it.
> 
> And, I am excited because the 15 round mags for this gun will work in the Shield Plus. Right now, no one has the 15 rounders in stock, because they are shipping them all with the new gun. But in a few months, I plan to snag one or two.


Ship, do you know if the extra capacity Equalizer mags will fit the EZ series pistols?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alte Schule said:


> Ship, do you know if the extra capacity Equalizer mags will fit the EZ series pistols?


No, they won't. They are like the grip difference between the original Shield and Shield Plus.

So, not compatible. Sorry.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I have heard that their reliability is not quite there. (I've noticed this with a lot of pandemic products -- lacking quality control).
If you watch YouTube, "The Honest Outlaw" channel (probably) has a review of this pistol. He is a Shield fan so he doesn't hate S&W. He also gives the reasons for his conclusion which is helpful since his criteria can be different than any particular viewer.
HTH


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hike1272.mail said:


> I
> 
> If you watch YouTube, "The Honest Outlaw" channel (probably) has a review of this pistol. He is a Shield fan so he doesn't hate S&W. He also gives the reasons for his conclusion which is helpful since his criteria can be different than any particular viewer.
> HTH


I posted his video on another thread.


----------

